

Evolutionary System Development (pdf) - timf
http://cs.gmu.edu/cne/pjd/PUBS/CACMcols/cacmDec08.pdf

======
timf
Since this is a PDF, I will put abstract here:

 _Large systems projects are failing at an alarming rate. It's time to take
evolutionary design methods off the shelf._

 _Many critical large systems are failing. The replacement FAA air traffic
control system, the FBI virtual case file, and the Navy Marine Corps Internet
(NMCI), are a few of the many billion-dollar systems that could not deliver
the functions needed. In stark contrast, the Boeing 777 aircraft, the Global
Positioning System (GPS), and the U.S. Census database system have been
outstanding successes. Why do some systems fail and others succeed?_

